# HasBean Valentines Day Massacre



## Steve_S_T (Dec 7, 2012)

Just dropped through my letterbox. Lovely packaging makes me want to open and try straight away but I'll wait. What's the consensus on how long before opening a funky fresh roasted espresso bean?









Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

Mine turned up this morning too!!!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Im regretting not subscribing already









Id rest the beans at least 4-5 days minimum


----------



## Steve_S_T (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks Gary, I was thinking a week anyway so I'm in the right ballpark.

Steve.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

i'd say 3-4 days, you can definitely start drinking them before a week.

I'm kind of kicking myself too but i'm more of a single origin fan, I'll try and get a bag from time to time as they are in the webshop.


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Ooh,hope I've got a bag waiting for me when I get home


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

Got my bag too 90/500.


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Woohoo,114/500 arrived


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Just ordered some!!

You don't have to be on subscription to get this


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

garydyke1 said:


> Im regretting not subscribing already


Well said.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Just ordered some too!!!

P.S. My wedding anniversary is on Valentine's Day (such a romantic)!


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Mine arrived... Roasted yesterday... Will leave it till the weekend!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Any verdict on this yet. Tempted to grab a bag


----------



## pendragoncs (Feb 14, 2011)

garydyke1 said:


> Any verdict on this yet. Tempted to grab a bag


That's my plan each month....just wait for the comments then pop a bag on my normal order if its getting good feed back.


----------



## repeat (Nov 14, 2009)

Any recommended extraction parameters for this one? Still messing around and while its good I haven't nailed it.


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

i found it tricky,but the best was when i pulled it as a ristretto,really got the champagne and chocolate then,maybe try that


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

I pulled my first shot yesterday. It was ugly as hell, spent most time in 3 streams, but provided 31g from 18g and tasted good. Strong chocolate overtones and very floral on the nose. 93º on my brewtus.

I think this may be me getting confused with my palette and descriptors, but I thought there was something slightly herbaceous on the nose as well, which would be new to me.

In a cappuccino its delicious. Shot was prettier this time and I felt bad about putting the milk in. Hoping the next shot will be close to being on the mark.


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

i started on 93 but ended up on 94,just about got where i wanted also 31 from 18 but only about 1.4 oz then the bag was over,was enjoying it towards the end but wouldnt rush out for another bag


----------



## Danm (Jan 26, 2012)

Opened today. 8 days past roast.

Didn't change my grinder setting and ended up with a 23g ristretto in 60 secs

Dark chocolate and cherries. Pretty damn delicious if a little sour from me not paying attention and flushing too far pre shot.

I hated the prior blend, but this is looking very promising.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Opened today, tried today, liked today









Had to adjust way down as coming from allpress redchurch which is quite dark, the has bean choked my machine, and resulted in a 40 second shot.

Adjusted down, I got a risteto of sorts (probably about 1.5oz double) and it was yummy, sweet, tangy and smooth. Worked well in milk. Everyone in the house enjoyed it.

One of hasbeans more successful beans of late


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

Tried my first shot today, too. 18g > 28g in 38 secs @ 95C with a slow ramp preinfuse (of sorts, with the dimmer). Lovely espresso. Strong Chocolate notes and something else I can't put my finger on. Will try and figure it out tomorrow. Think I'll go a little coarser too. Very fitting for Valentines.


----------



## dimitris (Feb 12, 2013)

I am waiting for mine to arrive.....I cant wait...Looking fantastic....


----------



## radish (Nov 20, 2011)

Just opened some of this today - really lovely stuff. Usually a little sceptical of some tasting notes but there was definitely a little fizz in there which could be champagne! Nice bag as well.


----------

